# Is there a Generic Postcode for Ireland



## RichInSpirit

I need to put a postcode in a postcode field of a form for a UK website. It won't work without it.

What does one normally put in such postcode fields ?


----------



## becky

E1RE works for me.


----------



## serotoninsid

I always use 00000


----------



## gm88

000 000 works for me


----------



## DrMoriarty

800 YEARS goes down well, too.


----------



## RichInSpirit

Thanks everyone for the suggestions so far !


----------



## gm88

DrMoriarty said:


> 800 YEARS goes down well, too.


 

I love it!


----------



## terrysgirl33

I use NCC 1701...


----------



## DB74

DrMoriarty said:


> 800 YEARS goes down well, too.



Ha Ha - very good


----------



## DerKaiser

becky said:


> E1RE works for me.


 
Yeah, I always just put in Ireland, all they do is type it on the address


----------



## TOFFEEPOD

N/A always seem to work for me.


----------



## csirl

If in Dublin, just put in the postcode like this:

e.g. Dublin 1 = D0 001


----------



## Romulan

I always use SW1A 1AA


----------



## Purple

Romulan said:


> I always use SW1A 1AA



You live in Buckingham Palace in London!?!


----------



## ajapale

Purple said:


> You live in Buckingham Palace in London!?!





ajapale in 			 				25-08-2004 said:


> Thanks Joe,
> 
> www.radiotimes.com/   is the link that works. The site requires you to register. It requires you to provide a post code: I used:
> Buckingham Palace
> London
> SW1A 1AA
> 
> aj



Ive been using that gaff since this post in 2004. I figure I have adverse possession at this stage!


----------



## Purple

ajapale said:


> Ive been using that gaff since this post in 2004. I figure I have adverse possession at this stage!



Excellent!


----------

